# need help with upping child's fiber



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

Well, I made Raisin Bran muffins for her (9-yrs.-old & has IBS, complains of stomach pains & has trouble with C). She ate one & refuses any more even though she said it tasted good. I bought spinach dip, thinking it was full of fiber - thought she could dip carrots into it - no go. I bought grapes and she ate a few, but not many. And she chooses apple juice over water nearly every time. Any ideas on how to make these foods more appealing to her? I'd bought pineapple to go on our ham & cheese sandwiches tonight (for the picnic), but I decided to save them & serve on the side on lettuce w/mayo some night for dinner. She doesn't eat apples However, I ate Raisin Bran muffins nearly all day on Monday and most of day on Tuesday (& peanut butter toast, banana & grapes) and I drank more water & less diet coke. I feel like I can tell the difference (have less gas, stomach feels less bloated), but I still seem to have C. What am I doing wrong?-Jean


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

Just a thought... if she doesn't want to eat foods even when she says they taste okay, maybe she is subconciously afraid of eating because it might cause her pain. Have you tried keeping a food and symptom journal? Maybe if you told her that you would write down everything she ate and how she felt, and if a food bothered her she wouldn't have to eat it again. It might help.As far as fiber goes, air-popped popcorn has a good amount of fiber if she can tolerate it. (I say air-popped because she probably can't tolerate fattening kinds.) Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2000)

mix instant tea and psyllium-any flavor and drink until full.this will increase fiber in the child's intestinal tract very quickly. Of course alot of intestinal gas will be generated too!.spread warm peanut-butter or any other type of nut-butter over toast that has a light layer of maple syrup to hold psyllium in place.apply peanut butter and let the child eat his daily fiber.You can also take a couple of tablespoons of psyllium and take warm carmels and press them in the psyllium powder prior to eatting,this way a child with a sweet tooth will still get his fiber while consuming sweets.Another way is to mix unflavored psyllium or metamucil with a dry-type soft drink mix with a little added sweetener then have the child sawallow a bit of the dry powder with a sip of water-quickly or it will thicken.Also try sprinkling psyllium powder over ice cream prior to pouring on chocolate syrup to hide the psyllium. either way the child will get his daily fiber input,and be able to passgas as loudly as any adult can.------------------


----------

